# diagnosis for status post coronary stenting



## ggparker14 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what diagnosis code would be for status post coronary stenting?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think V45.82


----------



## cahamlin (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, it is V45.82


----------

